# I went to 3 stores for our groceries



## jd_1138

I usually only go to 1 store, but I decided to take a page out of my mom's playbook (she goes to 3 stores).  So I got the 3 weekly fliers (Aldi, Giant Eagle, and the local IGA) and planned out what I was going to buy at all 3.

My mom goes to Target, Albertson's and another store.  She lives in California.

I probably did save about $30-$40 I'd say.  Kind of a pain in the butt, but worth it.  I went to Aldi first and got some grass fed hamburger, value pack of hamburger, their little 2 pack of bacon wrapped filets.  And a bunch of basics like veggies, tomato sauces, diced tomatoes.  Their butter is dirt cheap ($2.50 for a box).

Then I took it all home and put it away and then headed out to the other 2 stores.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been shopping the store fliers for years. The store I do my main shopping at is eight miles from us, but there is another store between them and me that is famous for really low "Loss Leaders"...and high prices on most everything else. I'll stop there if they have enough to make it worth my while, or I need something that other stores don't carry.

The other store I do shop regularly is about eight miles in the other direction. Since I have to drive the main drag of the neighbor town and traffic is horrid, I need to make it worth my while either with buying a good amount of groceries, or I have to go that way anyway to hit up Penney's, Wal-Mart, or the Adult Beverage store.

There are two Aldis by us, roughly 17 miles south or north. I rarely make a trip to shop just Aldi, but there are Kohl's, Lowe's and Targets by each. If we head north we can also hit up a Trader Joe's. As far as a close store goes, we have a small, 3-chain store at the bottom of our neighborhood. Their prices area a little high, too, but since they're less than a mile away they ARE convenient!

I'll go north, I'll go south, I'll go east or west...but only shop one of those directions in a day. Don't need to run in circles on purpose since it seems like the roads just normally wander all over for no good reasons.  16-plus years up here and I still can't find my way around some days...


----------



## jennyema

How much extra for gas?


----------



## jd_1138

jennyema said:


> How much extra for gas?



The stores are all within I'd say 3 miles of each other.  Though I did add an additional trip because after Aldi's, I went home to put the stuff away.  It would've been OK in the car for 30 minutes or so while I went to the other 2 stores.

I think I'll cut it down to 2 stores for the twice month shopping.  Hopefully the wife will recover enough to start doing the shopping.    I'm not a real fan of shopping.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not much, since my car gets around 30 MPG or more with mixed driving, which this is. "Sally" gets roughly 35 highway-only, and 24 mostly city.

Don't forget, I shop ONE store for most things. The other stores are destinations ONLY if it is worth my while or I have multiple stops in that direction. One or two items? Not worth my trouble.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Ha!
I too shop 3 store each 1-2 weeks, but not for store coupons but because of the different products carried by each.
Walmart, Trader Joe's and Sprouts


----------



## buckytom

I used to be able to shop in 4 or 5 grocery stores, plus a farmer's market, and a BJs or Costco within a few miles. 

NJ is the densest state, both in population and intelligence.

But now I have a 3 mile drive in one direction for an Acme (still waiting for rocket skates), or 7 miles to a Snob and Shop  (aka Stop and Shop, but it's filled with the the pseudo-rich).

BJs and Costco are 15 to 20 miles away. Almost a destination.


----------



## larry_stewart

I shop ( ironically) at meat farms for my produce , and whatever I need to prepare dinner.   Ill also hit a few specialty markets ( Indian, Asian, Health/ vegetarian) depending on what I may be making that week.   My wife will do another shop ( same week) for the crap she uses ( to make the kids lunch, cleaning supplies, stuff I have no interest or know nothing about).  The 2 Grocery stores are within a few miles from the house.  The specialty stores are more like 5 - 10 miles but I usually do that monthly.   

In the summer, I may go out east and pick my own/ or get from the farmers markets ( whatever I don't grow, or don't grow successfully, myself).   These farmers markets can be anywhere from about 15 minutes to 1/2 hour away.

Annually, as mentioned in another thread, Ill shop at the Shoprite, for the can can sale, and pick up all the canned goods I can ( usually too much).  And that store is about 10 miles too.


----------



## rodentraiser

The stores I go to are Albertson's, Safeway, Grocery Outlet, Ralph's Red Apple, QFC, Trader Joe's, Fred Meyer's, Winco, Central Market, and sometimes the Walmart superstore.

Except for Walmart and Central Market, all these stores are in a circle of about 14 miles around. I go to the Walmart and Central Market (pricy) if I need something  special and I'm in the area - they're about 17 miles north of me.

I pick up tuna, butter, and cream cheese at Trader Joe's, plus some odds and ends I might need. 

 Now Safeway has bought out Albertson's and the QFC near me has closed. If there's something really good at the other QFC, I'll go 7 miles the other way and stop at the Albertson's on the way home, skipping Safeway. 

Otherwise, Safeway and Albertson's are on rotation with each other and I always end up going to Winco because they have such good prices. Ralph's is right up the street from Winco and has some really good meat specials sometimes. 

Grocery Outlet will sometimes have bacon and other meats on special (on special is the only way I can afford them).

Fred Meyer's is such a large store (like a Target that has groceries), that it's a pain to park and find anything because they have a large grocery area. Their week to week sales are also not in sync with the other stores which turn over on Wednesday, but occasionally that have some good deal there that I'll get.

The Dollar Store is where I get things like dish soap, hand soap, napkins, etc. I do buy toilet paper, freezer bags, and paper towels at Winco, though, because I get a better deal for more quality.

On Tuesday night I will write up a list of what I'm out of and what I need. Then I go online and check out each of the stores and see what their sales are. Anything I can't find on sale I get at Winco.

We also have a Costco in the immediate area and a Saar's. Saar's has some really, really good meat sales, but you have to buy 10lbs at a time and the only thing I buy 10 lbs of is hamburger and I buy that at Winco. The Costco membership price is a little too high for me and it's the same as with Saar's - I just don't have a place to store large item purchases beyond what I already buy.

And in summer, I try to go to the Farmer's Market once a week, but they're pretty pricy.

Shopping like this can sometimes take me 2 to 5 hours, but recently, I've taken to doing the shopping in two days instead of just one. Otherwise I'm wiped out when I get home.

I should mention that I pretty much buy for the month when I shop, so I only do this once per month unless I need something like fresh vegetables. This month, for instance, I'm going to make taco salads, so I'll need to get lettuce. If I had bought that when I was shopping, it would have gone bad by now. Otherwise I toss onions in the fridge and buy as much frozen fruit as I can.

And if you ask if it's worth it, I'd say yes, it sure is. I used to run out of food a week before the end of the month. Food stamps don't get put on until the 4th. Since I started following the sales and cooking my own food instead of buying pre-cooked, my food shopping day has been pushed further and further into the month. This January, for instance, I didn't shop until the 13th. And I doubt I will be shopping before the 15th of February, too. Plus, I can look at my receipts and see how much I've saved. Sometimes I've walked in and spent $30 on food that's on sale and saved $35. 

The only problem is, I have a feeling that when I am off food stamps, I will probably never be able to go into just one grocery store and buy what I need without feeling guilty about not checking out all the other stores and buying food on sale. It just gets to be a habit.

Sheesh - nothing like writing a book here.


----------



## CakePoet

All the  stores  I go to is in a row , so first I ask my neighbor for help and  then we drive the scenic route in and then  we go through the stores and drive home on freeway.  Sometimes we stop and take a walk in the forest on the way there, it is really nice.


----------



## Rocklobster

I shop for food almost every day...the two main stores in my home town are close..One is better for produce prices. The other is an independent and as much as I like to support them, their prices can be a bit crazy.  I drive by both of  them to and from work so it isn't a big inconvenience..I dip in every couple of days to pick up stuff for the deli...gf drops me off and hits a nearby coffee shop to get her morning fix for the 15 minute drive to work, then comes back to get me. Early morning  is a great time to shop because there is hardly anybody in the store...


----------



## CraigC

jennyema said:


> How much extra for gas?



We normally shop at two stores Penn Dutch and Publix. Some times we also shop at Winn Dixie (mostly the liquor store). They are all within a couple miles of each other and from home. Winn Dixie has a "Rewards Card" that not only gets you a discount on selected items but also gives points for gas at Shell stations. Last time I filled up, the regular unleaded price was $2.47 and I paid $1.97 using the rewards points.


----------



## GA Home Cook

I do sale flyer and on line couponing.  Also Publix has senior day on Wednesday, day the new sales flyer comes out.  Additional 5% off for +60 crowd.


----------



## Caslon

The reason I go to multiple supermarkets is because one supermarket won't stock what the other one does, damnit. I think they do that on purpose.


----------



## jd_1138

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not much, since my car gets around 30 MPG or more with mixed driving, which this is. "Sally" gets roughly 35 highway-only, and 24 mostly city.
> 
> Don't forget, I shop ONE store for most things. The other stores are destinations ONLY if it is worth my while or I have multiple stops in that direction. One or two items? Not worth my trouble.



That's about what I get in my 2011 Ford Focus sedan.  It's the absolute lowest trim model you can get -- has manual windows and mirrors.  But it has AC, automatic tranny, and an iPod hookup.

It gets around 25 in town driving.  I was averaging 41 MPG on interstate 80 when I drove out to visit my relatives in California.  I was doing a steady 65mph.  It only used 120 gallons there and back or about $250 in gas.

I guess cars are part of home economics.


----------



## jd_1138

CraigC said:


> We normally shop at two stores Penn Dutch and Publix. Some times we also shop at Winn Dixie (mostly the liquor store). They are all within a couple miles of each other and from home. Winn Dixie has a "Rewards Card" that not only gets you a discount on selected items but also gives points for gas at Shell stations. Last time I filled up, the regular unleaded price was $2.47 and I paid $1.97 using the rewards points.



The chain of grocery stores here, Giant Eagle, has a fuel perks promotion.  We get about one free tank of gas per month.  Each time you buy something, it adds up.  It's currently up to $3 per gallon on our account, so the next tank will be totally free.

Wife gets her medications at the Giant Eagle, so it adds up.  Also, Giant Eagle has its own gas stations where you get the free gas at.  Some people bring like 4 5 gallon jugs with them to fill up, since they give you the discount on up to 35 gallons I think.


----------



## Aunt Bea

One little tip with Aldi, always try to hit them the Tuesday morning after a three day weekend.  They usually have great deals on marked down meat, baked goods, etc...


----------



## Andy M.

We shop at one supermarket for most of our needs.  Costco once in a while for meats and other stuff.  SO will dash into other stores to pick up odds and ends as they are needed.


----------



## CakePoet

rodentraiser:
I'm also on what you would call foodstamps,   socialwelfare.  We dont have  foodstamps because it doesnt promote budgeting, learning how to handle money and is seen a derogatory. No one should be able to know you are on social welfare here, so no one can judge or put you down because you are poor. That is the theory at least.  So we  get paid a sum of money around national pay day  that is  25 or 27.  And you  get to try to live as any one else.   And yes there is budgeting courses you can go to.

Anyway,  you have learned how to live well on food stamps, there is no shame  doing the same system when you have money, because then you can save money for the future.

Knowledge is power and this type of knowledge is great even as rich.

I am just sitting down going through all the stores flyers and my pantry seeing what I need and where I can get it.  I'm doing my monthly shopping on Saturday.


----------



## Dawgluver

We usually do three stores too.  Walmart, a local chain store, and the store closest to DH's work.  Sadly, that one is closing.  The owner died, and his wife didn't want it anymore.  Even sadder, it serves the south end, which is mostly low income and has many people with limited transportation.  Now they'll have to spend more for gas, as the next closest store is at least 8 miles away.  I'm really hoping another local chain opens up another grocery store there.


----------



## jd_1138

Dawgluver said:


> We usually do three stores too.  Walmart, a local chain store, and the store closest to DH's work.  Sadly, that one is closing.  The owner died, and his wife didn't want it anymore.  Even sadder, it serves the south end, which is mostly low income and has many people with limited transportation.  Now they'll have to spend more for gas, as the next closest store is at least 8 miles away.  I'm really hoping another local chain opens up another grocery store there.



That's sad.  I used to work in medical transportation, and the the lower income areas had no grocery stores.  And the nearest one (5 miles away) shut down.  

They have small convenience stores, but the prices are high.  I did notice that the c-store owners were pretty smart and stocked basics like bell peppers, lettuce, tomatoes as well as hamburger, chicken, etc..  As well as basic deli and hot foods.  But the prices were kinda high.


----------



## Dawgluver

jd_1138 said:


> That's sad.  I used to work in medical transportation, and the the lower income areas had no grocery stores.  And the nearest one (5 miles away) shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> They have small convenience stores, but the prices are high.  I did notice that the c-store owners were pretty smart and stocked basics like bell peppers, lettuce, tomatoes as well as hamburger, chicken, etc..  As well as basic deli and hot foods.  But the prices were kinda high.




Yeah, it is sad.  There are a couple fast food places and some convenience stores with high prices in the south end, but these poor people will really have a hardship.  And our public transportation is pretty nonexistant here.

The little neighborhood store was convenient for us, but we can afford to go to the other stores much further away.  These other people can't.


----------



## jd_1138

I continued the experiment today.  I went to Aldi (pack of mushrooms for 39 cents, carrots for 99 cents, milk for $1.89, chips, some tortillas, etc) and then I went to Sparkles.  Sparkles had 5 pounds of taters for 99 cents, head of lettuce for 99 cents, bone in chicken breasts for 99 cents a pound, Food Club canned veggies for 33 cents each.

Then I went to Giant Eagle for the rest of the stuff.  In hot foods, their 8 piece fried chicken was a dollar off -- $6.99.  I even splurged and bought a 12 pack of beer.  Total was $90 at all 3 stores.  And I'm building up a stock (like the canned goods) for future weeks. 

Going by the ads and shopping at 3 stores is saving us about $50/week.  If I ever skip Sparkle Market, I can go to the other Giant Eagle which is near Aldi's.


----------



## bakechef

I work in a grocery store so I get a majority of my stuff there, it is also one of the better priced stores in the area, so if I didn't work there, I'd still shop there.

I also shop Aldi on a regular basis, some of their deals can't be beat.  About once a month I go to Costco for some essentials.  

In my area pretty much every neighborhood has one of each chain grocery store, so there isn't much traveling to get from one store to another.  

Back when I lived with my parents and both dad and I had lost our jobs and I would do the weekly shop on a very tight budget, so that's when I realized how much can be saved making a plan and shopping more than one store.


----------



## KatyCooks

If you have them in your local store, check the areas for "specialty foods from around the world"...  Depending where you live, (and what you want to cook) there are some real bargains to be had for basics like tinned tomatoes, chick peas and beans, and I have found large pouches of the spices I use most frequently, at a fraction of the cost of the ridiculous small bottles I used to buy.    All of this within the same store.  They are meeting the needs of the local community.  And (as a part of the local community) I am very happy about it!


----------



## bakechef

KatyCooks said:


> If you have them in your local store, check the areas for "specialty foods from around the world"...  Depending where you live, (and what you want to cook) there are some real bargains to be had for basics like tinned tomatoes, chick peas and beans, and I have found large pouches of the spices I use most frequently, at a fraction of the cost of the ridiculous small bottles I used to buy.    All of this within the same store.  They are meeting the needs of the local community.  And (as a part of the local community) I am very happy about it!



YES!

Our Hispanic section has a variety of spices for a fraction of what you'd pay for McCormick in the spice aisle.  I pick up small pouches of things like rosemary for $.69 pretty much everything in that section is a bargain!


----------



## KatyCooks

bakechef said:


> YES!
> 
> Our Hispanic section has a variety of spices for a fraction of what you'd pay for McCormick in the spice aisle.  I pick up small pouches of things like rosemary for $.69 pretty much everything in that section is a bargain!



Exactly!


----------



## larry_stewart

Ive found that Spices in my local Indian store are significantly less expensive then when bought in the regular grocery store ( along with almonds, cashews..).  The quality has been good, I just think they have such high demand and buy it in crazy bulk, ( usually sell it in bulk too).  Also, the canned stuff ( like beans, tomatoes) are unrecognizable brands ( maybe popular in their country), and are also usually less expensive.  That being said, I'd try a can first before loading up, just to make sure the quality is satisfactory.


----------



## Addie

My supermarket has two aisles dedicated to Ethnic foods on one side of aisle one and on the other side along with aisle two, Hispanic foods. Goya has a whole aisle dedicated to their products exclusively. I used to use the Goya aisle to cut through because early in the morning, most Hispanic women are taking their children to school and not shopping. But I have noticed that lately, that aisle is getting a bit crowded. And the majority of the shoppers in that aisle are non-Hispanic. The rest of the world are discovering what a great quality the Goya products are and at a very reasonable price.  

I buy the Badia brand of spices. I get the smaller size jar as opposed to the McComick. I don't buy the restaurant size. That brand offers a housewife size that is much bigger than McC. brand. The only time I might consider buying the restaurant size is around Christmas time. When I do a lot of baking. My whole dang family love the taste of cinnamon and nutmeg anything! Pumpkin sweets are another one they can't get enough of through the whole year of the calendar.


----------



## Mad Cook

jd_1138 said:


> I usually only go to 1 store, but I decided to take a page out of my mom's playbook (she goes to 3 stores).  So I got the 3 weekly fliers (Aldi, Giant Eagle, and the local IGA) and planned out what I was going to buy at all 3.
> 
> My mom goes to Target, Albertson's and another store.  She lives in California.
> 
> I probably did save about $30-$40 I'd say.  Kind of a pain in the butt, but worth it.  I went to Aldi first and got some grass fed hamburger, value pack of hamburger, their little 2 pack of bacon wrapped filets.  And a bunch of basics like veggies, tomato sauces, diced tomatoes.  Their butter is dirt cheap ($2.50 for a box).
> 
> Then I took it all home and put it away and then headed out to the other 2 stores.


I use local independents for a lot of my weekly shopping but go to Aldi about once a month. I find their stuff excellent. My only complaint is all the non-grocery stuff they have on display which they force me to buy 

As far as their food stuff is concerned I find that the fruit and veg are good buys but only if you are going to use them within a couple of days. They "go over" rather quickly - but then I have two good independent greengrocers on my daily routes so perhaps I'm a bit spoiled.

Unfortunately there are still people in the Uk who are snobbish about Aldi. Do I care? 

We also have Lidl in the UK but there isn't a branch near enough to me to make it worth me using it.


----------



## CakePoet

I been into  Aldi in the Netherlands and in UK and  in the Netherlands the two shops we where in look like ****, you know Oh we didnt have time to  make things look presentable and nothing was in the order.  The on in Uk was fine, looked like a grocery shop, the only problem we had was  3 boys trying to get into my clothes, well knowing it wouldn't fit them. *sigh*

I do go to Lidl, will get past there next week for the  valentine selection, which honestly weird. But this year they have skipped the  heart shaped chicken nuggets and are doing  red heart shaped ravioli.

I do like Tesco in the UK and Marks and sparks...


----------



## CraigC

I forgot, we also shop at a 4th location, Restaurant Depot.


----------



## jd_1138

Mad Cook said:


> Unfortunately there are still people in the Uk who are snobbish about Aldi. Do I care?
> 
> We also have Lidl in the UK but there isn't a branch near enough to me to make it worth me using it.



Yeah it is seen as a budget store, here, but the stores are super clean and modern.  Managed well.  And you're in and out in a hurry.

If you're brand agnostic, you can sure save $$$$$.  Giant Eagle had pasta sauces for 99 cents a jar (Del Grosso brand).  Even the cheapie brand ones are usually $1.75 a jar.  Kinda of picked over though, but they did have plenty of "traditional" left -- just no mushroom, garlic, etc. flavored ones.

Veggies are usually a buck a can for Del Monte, Libby, etc., but Sparkles had Food Club for 33 cents each.


----------



## roadfix

I visit maybe 3 or 4 different stores, but not on the same day!


----------



## CWS4322

I cook out of the pantry and freezer, always have. I hardly ever have to shop. When I do, it is because I have used something up, finally.


----------



## Mad Cook

CakePoet said:


> I been into  Aldi in the Netherlands and in UK and  in the Netherlands the two shops we where in look like ****, you know Oh we didnt have time to  make things look presentable and nothing was in the order.  The on in Uk was fine, looked like a grocery shop, the only problem we had was  3 boys trying to get into my clothes, well knowing it wouldn't fit them. *sigh*
> 
> I do go to Lidl, will get past there next week for the  valentine selection, which honestly weird. But this year they have skipped the  heart shaped chicken nuggets and are doing  red heart shaped ravioli.
> 
> I do like Tesco in the UK and Marks and sparks...


The two Aldis that I use in the UK are tidy and spotlessly clean. The company seems to have a good reputation for treating its staff properly. 

I don't use Tesco if I can avoid it. They have a reputation for treating their suppliers very badly - instances of forcing the supplier to pay them in order to continue to be stocked in the stores - usually Tesco had wangled things so that they were the sole outlet for the supplier's product. This isn't hearsay - the BBC devoted a whole programme of Radio 4 to this issue, naming suppliers who had been driven out of business by Tesco's shenanigans! They also are (in)famous for paying their milk suppliers less than the cost of production after they have manoevered them into being sole supplier by giving them what looks like a good deal. Again information comes from reports from the BBC.

I like M&S. They are expensive but the quality's there so I use them for special occasions. I also use the Co-op regularly . Their goods and their ethics are excellent. They treat their suppliers well and are very big in Fairtrade with their own-label products and if the customer is a member we get "divi" - 5% of what you spend on their own-label products goes back to the customer and 1% goes to a local good cause of the customer's choice. Now THAT'S good business!

We also have ASDA which is part of the Walmart set up. I'd starve before I'd shop there.

As I said before, I'm lucky in that we have small independent food shops where I live. I also have doorstep delivered milk. It's distributed by a small local company which markets the milk on behalf of local farmers and pays them a reasonable cut. It comes in re-usable glass bottles too so no unnecessary waste for landfill.

I expect this all sounds incredubly quaint for all you sophisticated Yanks


----------



## jd_1138

Mad Cook said:


> The two Aldis that I use in the UK are tidy and spotlessly clean. The company seems to have a good reputation for treating its staff properly.
> 
> I don't use Tesco if I can avoid it. They have a reputation for treating their suppliers very badly - instances of forcing the supplier to pay them in order to continue to be stocked in the stores - usually Tesco had wangled things so that they were the sole outlet for the supplier's product. This isn't hearsay - the BBC devoted a whole programme of Radio 4 to this issue, naming suppliers who had been driven out of business by Tesco's shenanigans! They also are (in)famous for paying their milk suppliers less than the cost of production after they have manoevered them into being sole supplier by giving them what looks like a good deal. Again information comes from reports from the BBC.
> 
> I like M&S. They are expensive but the quality's there so I use them for special occasions. I also use the Co-op regularly . Their goods and their ethics are excellent. They treat their suppliers well and are very big in Fairtrade with their own-label products and if the customer is a member we get "divi" - 5% of what you spend on their own-label products goes back to the customer and 1% goes to a local good cause of the customer's choice. Now THAT'S good business!
> 
> We also have ASDA which is part of the Walmart set up. I'd starve before I'd shop there.
> 
> As I said before, I'm lucky in that we have small independent food shops where I live. I also have doorstep delivered milk. It's distributed by a small local company which markets the milk on behalf of local farmers and pays them a reasonable cut. It comes in re-usable glass bottles too so no unnecessary waste for landfill.
> 
> I expect this all sounds incredubly quaint for all you sophisticated Yanks



No, not at all.  I wish we still had dairies that delivered.  Up until the 1960's or so, a lot of families would get their milk from local or regional dairies.  And they probably got other dairy items as well, though I was born in 1972 so I never witnessed this.  My mom piled us into her Plymouth wagon/estate go  go to the supermarket.

We did have a neighbor, though, who worked for a local dairy.  My dad was a mechanic and would fix his cars for free or almost free, so he'd bring us milk, cheese, butter, sour cream, etc..  It was all in retail packaging.  

I do remember a couple of local dairies that had dairy stores and also they'd sell fresh eggs.  One of them even had a restaurant attached.  They sourced their beef from their own ranch/farm, freshly made ice cream made in house.  It was great food.

Tesco sounds like our Wal-Mart.  They also use draconian methods to cut supplier prices to the bone.  Also, millions (or at least hundreds of thousands) of their employees are on benefits due to Wal-Mart not hiring them FT, offering benefits themselves, so on.  I can't stand Wal-Mart, and I don't find their prices to be all that much lower.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

jd_1138 said:


> I did add an additional trip because after Aldi's, I went home to put the stuff away.  It would've been OK in the car for 30 minutes or so while I went to the other 2 stores.



I have two insulated shopping bags that I put my refrigerated and frozen foods into while shopping, and a small styrofoam cooler in the trunk of my car for multiple store visits. I throw a blue ice pack into the cooler just before leaving the house.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cow, we have the same practice here in the states. We do have the same practices here. It seems like it should be illegal. It sounds like they are holding the suppliers hostage unless they agree to their terms. Our main newspaper _"The Boston Globe"_ also printed a report about it. Kudos for you for not patronizing that store.


----------



## Cheryl J

(Addie....just FYI....her name is Mad Cook, not Mad Cow...lol)

I'm in a small town - 3 miles from one end of town to the other - and only 2 major grocery stores.  I usually shop at Albertsons, because it's closer and not on the main boulevard  but every now and then I'll go to Staters.  It depends on what I need and what's on sale.  If I want to go to Costco, Trader Joes, or any other major grocery chain, it's over 200 miles round trip so I don't get there often.  

We do have a WalMart out near the county line, but I rarely go there.


----------



## larry_stewart

Cheryl J said:


> (Addie....just FYI....her name is Mad Cook, not Mad Cow...lol)




I thought that's what I had read, but I figured I must have misread it.  But I never went back to check lol.


----------



## larry_stewart

Just out of curiosity, what do you guys find to be the major differences when comparing the lower end, bargain stores to the higher end, stores?

Is it quality, freshness, Brand availability, variety,  price ??


----------



## CakePoet

Mad Cook: I have been away from Uk for  7 years now, so yeah it should have changed but   my favourite cereal is still tesco  honey nut crunch. 

We used Co-op alot  too,  the meat was amazing and the  breakfast  kit lovely, even if  Mark& Spencer's is better, yes  I adore a good Scottish breakfast one of the things I looking forward too when we get back this summer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

larry_stewart said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you guys find to be the major differences when comparing the lower end, bargain stores to the higher end, stores?
> 
> Is it quality, freshness, Brand availability, variety,  price ??



Price is what I notice most, but size of store and food selection often determine price. Aldi stores are small, with limited selections, but it's hard to beat their price. Most items are Private Label, but over the decades since I first shopped them (1987?) The quality has skyrocketed to be at least as good as most major brands. Most times produce is good, but it can be a dice roll.

Location plays big into price, too. We stop at a Wegmans in Wilkes-Barre PA when we travel between MA and OH. Prices there in the hills of PA are decent. We also have a Wegmans about 25 miles from where we live. It's located in an upscale town with upscale career people and the prices definitely reflect that market base.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> (Addie....just FYI....her name is *Mad Cook, not Mad Cow..*.lol)
> 
> I'm in a small town - 3 miles from one end of town to the other - and only 2 major grocery stores.  I usually shop at Albertsons, because it's closer and not on the main boulevard  but every now and then I'll go to Staters.  It depends on what I need and what's on sale.  If I want to go to Costco, Trader Joes, or any other major grocery chain, it's over 200 miles round trip so I don't get there often.
> 
> We do have a WalMart out near the county line, but I rarely go there.



I see her name, read it as Mad Cook and then type Mad Cow. Every single time!! I don't know why. I will blame it on old age. Next month I will be 78. That is old enough to be considered eccentric. So now I am practicing for it.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I used to have it good when I lived in the Twin Cities. We had 6 grocery stores within three miles of our house, and that's not counting Sam's Club and Costco.

Now I live in a small town of 3,500 and there is one store. Okay, two if you count the local meat market (which actually has a pretty decent selection, and much that's sourced locally). If I choose not to shop at those places, it's 20 miles to the next nearest store. 

So now I have to plan a little better. When I drive into the office 2 days a week, I head for the grocery stores before making the trip back home. But I miss the days of being able to run out and get things like Ahi tuna on a whim. The only fish they carry at the local mom & pop store is salmon, and it usually doesn't smell very fresh.


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> I used to have it good when I lived in the Twin Cities. We had 6 grocery stores within three miles of our house, and that's not counting Sam's Club and Costco.
> 
> Now I live in a small town of 3,500 and there is one store. Okay, two if you count the local meat market (which actually has a pretty decent selection, and much that's sourced locally). If I choose not to shop at those places, it's 20 miles to the next nearest store.
> 
> So now I have to plan a little better. When I drive into the office 2 days a week, I head for the grocery stores before making the trip back home. But I miss the days of being able to run out and get things like Ahi tuna on a whim. The only fish they carry at the local mom & pop store is salmon, and it usually doesn't smell very fresh.



I know the feeling. I am able to shop only once a month to get all my food needs. So I start two/three weeks ahead making up my grocery list and looking for coupons. Otherwise I have only two stores I can pick up something I may need. 7-11 and the little corner store. There groceries are priced way too high for me. So I had better get my grocery list right. I don't drive and my supermarket that I go to is in the next town. About a five minute drive. And since Spike is also disabled due to heart attacks, he tries to plan his major trips to the same supermarket. He too is on food stamps. So the both of us have to plan very carefully. He takes me there once a month. And if I should mention to him that I forgot some item or need something, he doesn't make a special trip, but plans it so that he goes when he needs something also. 

When I was a teenager, husbands did all the driving. There was no need for a girl to learn to drive. If only I had known I would be widowed twice.


----------



## Mad Cook

larry_stewart said:


> I thought that's what I had read, but I figured I must have misread it.  But I never went back to check lol.


I don't mind. Sometimes I am a mad cow!


----------



## larry_stewart

Mad Cook said:


> I don't mind. Sometimes I am a mad cow!



Aint nothing wrong with that


----------



## bakechef

larry_stewart said:


> Ive found that Spices in my local Indian store are significantly less expensive then when bought in the regular grocery store ( along with almonds, cashews..).  The quality has been good, I just think they have such high demand and buy it in crazy bulk, ( usually sell it in bulk too).  Also, the canned stuff ( like beans, tomatoes) are unrecognizable brands ( maybe popular in their country), and are also usually less expensive.  That being said, I'd try a can first before loading up, just to make sure the quality is satisfactory.



We have an Indian store down the street and their spices are dirt cheap, but they don't sell a "small" amount of anything.  I was driving home and forgot to buy ground ginger and stopped there to get some, I ended up buying a pound of it!   But it was only $2.99 and I didn't want to make another stop.  I will say it was really good quality and fragrant!


----------



## bakechef

larry_stewart said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you guys find to be the major differences when comparing the lower end, bargain stores to the higher end, stores?
> 
> Is it quality, freshness, Brand availability, variety,  price ??



I will definitely say it's mostly price.  With stores like Aldi, they carry about 90% store brand items, and if that's the bulk of your merchandise you have to make sure that it's good.  I will say that their store brands are just as good (probably the same suppliers) as the higher end grocer's store brands. There is very few things that I have bought there that I didn't care for.  I actually like some things better, like their chocolate chips, I like them better than Nestle.

Aldi can be hit or miss with produce.  Their produce is usually a bargain, think 99 cent strawberries, blueberries etc..  They don't have the climate control cases in my Aldi like a regular grocery store, so stuff doesn't last as long.  They also don't have everything all the time. With that said, they give even parents on a tight budget an opportunity to afford fresh produce.


----------



## medtran49

Penn Dutch has everything that Publix does, which is a multi-state chain,  except occassiobally swiss chard, much, much cheaper and fresher.  Restaurant Depot has everything cheaper, but you have to buy in quantity.   I'd rather buy in bulk and refrigerate than pay thru nose in small amounts.


----------



## jd_1138

bakechef said:


> I will definitely say it's mostly price.  With stores like Aldi, they carry about 90% store brand items, and if that's the bulk of your merchandise you have to make sure that it's good.  I will say that their store brands are just as good (probably the same suppliers) as the higher end grocer's store brands. There is very few things that I have bought there that I didn't care for.  I actually like some things better, like their chocolate chips, I like them better than Nestle.
> 
> Aldi can be hit or miss with produce.  Their produce is usually a bargain, think 99 cent strawberries, blueberries etc..  They don't have the climate control cases in my Aldi like a regular grocery store, so stuff doesn't last as long.  They also don't have everything all the time. With that said, they give even parents on a tight budget an opportunity to afford fresh produce.



Yep.  Also, the coffee selection at Aldi is great -- low cost and nice quality.  

If I were single, I could probably live off $30 a week in groceries at Aldi.  The wife, though, is kinda picky though.  But buying at 2-3 stores is saving a ton of money.  We're down to like $80-$90/week when before it was $130-$140/week.

And when things are super cheap, I stock up for the future.  That does wonders for the food budget.


----------



## jd_1138

bakechef said:


> We have an Indian store down the street and their spices are dirt cheap, but they don't sell a "small" amount of anything.  I was driving home and forgot to buy ground ginger and stopped there to get some, I ended up buying a pound of it!   But it was only $2.99 and I didn't want to make another stop.  I will say it was really good quality and fragrant!



Wow, that's a great price.  Also, a nice curry seasoning is great to have on hand for making some Indian dishes like chicken, veggies, etc..

Yeah those small middle eastern/Indian stores are great for spices, seasonings.  Also they carry the Goya brands of pre-packages spices, usually.  They are usually 1/3 the price of McCormick and just as good as far as I can tell.

I can't think of the brand name, but there's also another popular brand of spices that are usually available at those little Middle Eastern/Indian places.  They're very reasonably priced.


----------



## jd_1138

Addie said:


> When I was a teenager, husbands did all the driving. There was no need for a girl to learn to drive. If only I had known I would be widowed twice.



My grandmother was born in 1909, and she never learned how to drive.  She was a housewife.  Her husbands (widowed twice) would do all the driving.  She did buy a fairly new Plymouth Duster in the early 1970's and was going to learn how to drive, but my grandpa lost his patience trying to teach her.  lol.

So she sold the car to my parents.  My other grandmother didn't learn how to drive until she was in her early 40's.  Her husband died, so she had to get a job to support her kids.


----------



## Addie

There is a spice store in Cambridge on the other side of the Charles River. All their spices are sold in bulk. They don't specialize in just one specific nationality. It is a large store and have spices and seasoning from all over the world. It is quite large. I bought some Hungarian paprika many, many moons ago. That paprika went into a lot of dishes. It was a great introduction to my kids regarding seasonings other than Italian. I have never been able to get back there. To go by car is a 26 minute trip. By public transportation, a good 45 minutes. That's not counting waiting time.


----------



## Katie H

Since I only shop for the two of us (don't tell our dog and kitties), I don't have to visit many stores.  However, another factor here is that we live in a very, very rural area with a limited shopping base.

For the most part I shop at our nearby (17 miles) Kroger.  I occasionally shop at Wal-Mart in the same city, but since have discovered sites such as Jet and Chewy and, now, online Wal-Mart, Kroger is just about it.  There is a bargain store similar to Aldi called Save-A-Lot that I shop at every once in a while because they carry local thick-cut bacon.  They don't always have it and when they do, I buy a bunch.

Many of the herbs and spices I use in cooking are purchased at an Amish market (same city as Kroger), which sells in bulk so I can buy as much or as little as I need.

I've now fine tuned my weekly shopping to only Kroger and because of my recent discovery of Wal-Mart free 2-day delivery online shopping, I no longer have to go there.  As it was, I'd organized my list to make it to Wal-Mart once a month, if that.

When I go to the big city (over an hour's drive), I can make a visit to Sam's Club which, again, is about once, or less, a month.  More thanks to Jet, Chewy and Wal-Mart online shopping for reducing my purchases there.

When it's all said and done, our $100 weekly budget easily handles ALL or shopping needs...all consumables, pet foods/supplies, paper goods, laundry needs (although I do make our liquid laundry detergent), along with a large part of health/beauty/pharmacy purchases.

Sometimes, often actually, I come in under budget and put the surplus into my stash for special purchases like fish from the new fish market.  Doesn't "bite" the wallet nearly as firmly when there's extra set aside to splurge with.


----------



## Addie

Katie, I don't know if you know it, but Walmart purchased Jet. I love Jet! I placed an order somewhere around2:30-3:00 a.m. on Saturday morning. I had the first of six expected deliveries by 4 p.m. Saturday. (Which contained most of my order) Not counting the free shipping, I saved at least $15.00 on sales tax.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jd_1138 said:


> My grandmother was born in 1909, and she never learned how to drive...


My Mom (born in 1918) learned in a hurry - literally one "class" from my Dad, and that was that. Dad was being shipped out because of WWII and Mom needed to know how to drive. She was 23? 24? They lived with my maternal Grandma when they were married in 1941, along with my unmarried aunt, and had just the one car. Mom must have learned right - she never had an accident.



bakechef said:


> ...I will say that their (Aldi) store brands are just as good (probably the same suppliers) as the higher end grocer's store brands. There is very few things that I have bought there that I didn't care for...


They do have a double-your-money-back guarantee, if anything is ever that bad. We've had a clunker or two, but they were edible clunkers.


----------



## buckytom

My mom never learned to drive. The first 45 years of her life was in Brooklyn, so she could walk to the stores. 

When we moved to Jersey, either my dad drove her or she rode her bicycle a few miles to the nearest store. Actually, my dad still drove to church and the stores right up until a few months before he died.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> My mom never learned to drive. The first 45 years of her life was in Brooklyn, so she could walk to the stores.
> 
> When we moved to Jersey, either my dad drove her or she rode her bicycle a few miles to the nearest store. Actually, my dad still drove to church and the stores right up until a few months before he died.



bt, I think it was in the marriage vows at that time. He drives, she shops.


----------



## jd_1138

Addie said:


> bt, I think it was in the marriage vows at that time. He drives, she shops.



My wife's aunt and uncle are like that.  She has a license but her husband does 99% of the driving.  She only drives in a pinch.  She was born in 1938, so I think she learned how to drive in her dad's '52 Plymouth with a 3 speed manual on the column tranny.


----------



## jd_1138

Wow, a good friend of mine bought a fixer upper house a few months ago.  I've gone over a few times to help him fix some stuff.  They still haven't bought a stove yet, so they eat out twice a day at least.  Trash is overflowing with pizza boxes, Burger King wrappers, etc..

I offered to help him pick up a used stove.  They are like $80 for a decent one around here.  He said: "I can't afford to buy one".  Can't afford anything after dropping $30 a day on take out food.  That's $900/month.  

Funny to see how some people manage their household money.  Forget going to 3 stores, heck even going to 1 would save a lot of money over eating out everyday.

He also said his 20 year old GF (half his age) isn't too keen on cooking.  She was never taught how to cook.  She doesn't work; she's at home all day.


----------



## buckytom

Have you said anything to them, jd?


is she hot?


----------



## jd_1138

buckytom said:


> Have you said anything to them, jd?
> 
> 
> is she hot?



 Yeah she's kinda cute -- blonde hair, dusting of freckles, and blue eyes.

No, I never gave them the "you're spending $900 a month on artery clogging crap food" speech.  Not really my business.  I figure every time he reaches into his wallet to pay for Papa John's pizza, he can see the money shrink.

I did offer to help haul over an oven in my '87 Dodge Ram D150 pickemup truck, though.  225 ci Slant 6 under the hood in case you're curious.  ha.


----------



## buckytom

Wow, does she have a true ram intake?












(don't be so dirty)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jd_1138 said:


> ...He also said his 20 year old GF (half his age) isn't too keen on cooking...


I'm pretty sure something is "cooking" in the house  just not in the kitchen.


----------



## jd_1138

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm pretty sure something is "cooking" in the house  just not in the kitchen.



 Yeppers.  I wouldn't doubt it.  She's really beautiful but kind of gives off the vibe of being raised in a broken home situation.  

My sisters started learning to cook when they were like 12 and would share the cooking duties starting when they were like 15.







Speaking of my beloved sis, she lives in a house that was built in 1907, and its all original kitchen looks almost exactly like the one in the above pic (taken in like 1915).  I guess this is a Home Economics class?  Or some orphanage for girls?  Or probably just a school for girls where they learn skills and make their own food.


----------



## rodentraiser

My mom never taught me to cook and I went without cooking for 57 years. Oh, I could make toast and boxed macaroni and cheese and hamburgers. But real honest to God cooking? I didn't start doing that until about 2 1/2 years ago. Up to that point, the only spice I ever had in  my house was salt. 

Of course, there are days when I wish I could stay home all day and not cook, too. Those are the days I wrap leftovers in foil and throw them in the oven while I play on the computer.


----------



## CraigC

rodentraiser said:


> My mom never taught me to cook and I went without cooking for 57 years. Oh, I could make toast and boxed macaroni and cheese and hamburgers. But real honest to God cooking? I didn't start doing that until about 2 1/2 years ago. Up to that point, the only spice I ever had in  my house was salt.
> 
> Of course, there are days when I wish I could stay home all day and not cook, too. Those are the days I wrap leftovers in foil and throw them in the oven while I play on the computer.



My mom wasn't a very good cook, so we usually had the crap from those burger joints. Between her and my father, there are many things that will never be served in this house. Lets see baked spaghetti, tuna casserole, liver and onions and raw beef (hamburger) sandwiches, just to name a few.


----------

